# Magnetic Mount Trouble



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a One of the smaller Whelen light bars with the magnetic mounts, love the light, but need to find a way to keep it from scratching the hell out of the roof of my truck. The magnetic mounts don't have any rubber feet in the or anything, and I'm worried putting something between the magnet and the roof will increase the odds of it falling off. I'm aware of the Acari thing that goes in the third brake light and not a big fan of paying that much. Have any of you guys done something on your own to solve this type of issue? I don't want it hardwired because I take it off after plow season and put it away. Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

What about putting a small dam of clear silicone on the front and rear of each magent, not under them but on the edges to make a shoulder?


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Get yourself a set of magnetic suction cup mounts. The magnet is encapsulated in rubber so it won't damage your paint. Something like this: https://www.zoro.com/federal-signal...vV5zWVQ_3_5qcWyRVRf_RxoCnt7w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds You maybe able to find them cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Blue tape......

I put a magnetic light on aluminum truck.....and it doesn't move, and I should add it has no other assistance other than magnets.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

they have a clear vinyl that goes under the magnets can get some at any fabric shop


----------



## CraigH (Nov 6, 2014)

Use the tool dip plastic to coat the magnet. Works great!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I put some duct tape on roof,that way no dirt gets between magnets and paint.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Star Warning Systems uses / offers round black plastic stick on pads that adhere to the bottom side of the magnets. I've used them for years and they do a great job of protecting the paint where the magnets adhere. I've never had an issue with a light blowing off with them either. I believe there are two sizes - one for their small diameter magnets and one for the larger ones. You can call their Customer Service Department in Avon, NY at (585) 226-9500 and ask about them.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

CraigH said:


> Use the tool dip plastic to coat the magnet. Works great!


Are you referring to the liquid dip material, I thought that would be too much of a build up and prevent the magnet from sticking to the truck.


----------



## CraigH (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, but I brushed it on two thin layers vs dipping it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I got a backrack and mounted them there.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

CraigH said:


> Yes, but I brushed it on two thin layers vs dipping it.


I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## CraigH (Nov 6, 2014)

Did it work?


boss75 said:


> I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

CraigH said:


> Did it work?


sure did


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

fishinRI13 said:


> I have a One of the smaller Whelen light bars with the magnetic mounts, love the light, but need to find a way to keep it from scratching the hell out of the roof of my truck. The magnetic mounts don't have any rubber feet in the or anything, and I'm worried putting something between the magnet and the roof will increase the odds of it falling off. I'm aware of the Acari thing that goes in the third brake light and not a big fan of paying that much. Have any of you guys done something on your own to solve this type of issue? I don't want it hardwired because I take it off after plow season and put it away. Thanks for the help in advance


go to www.priority1emergency.com they have rubber boots for ONLY 90LB pull magenets I have 4 of them still have them 10 yrs later ... there on their website 4 for 10 bucks


----------

